# "Harvester 0 Sorrow" Scarecrow contest build



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

I've entered a scarecrow competition at the local library. The contest involves the scarecrows being displayed to the public in the reading garden and concludes with a live auction where the scarecrows are sold to the highest bidder, $$ going to the library directly. (More on that here)
Trophies are awarded to various categories... I'm shooting for "Scariest" but the rules warn about excessively violent designs, so no blood or guts here.

Anyway, quick description, then progress pics...........
The scarecrow is titled "Harvester 0 Sorrow" an ode to Metallica, lol. Metallica may have pulled it from somewhere else, but I havn't researched it, if anyone knows, feel free to let me know.

This is the PVC armature....








Added some galv. wire to form the ribs.....










Then added some gap-fill foam to "bone out" the ribs. The pics below dont show it very well but the foam was wrapped with paper towels to hold it together & set a base color.










Added panty hose and stuffed some small foam skulls between then sprayed liberally with 3M-HS 90.
My preference over latex when time is of essence (this sucker is due no later than Sat. @5pm)










Holes were cut with a sharp pair of scissors.










Unfortunately I didnt get any pics of the face build,..... I simply put a layer of aluminum foil over an old prop skull and then used the burlap soaked in clear epoxy over that. The face is rock hard, but the rest is normal. You can see the shiny foil through the loose weave..I'll airbrush that out later.

(BTW, I used the foil because I wanted to keep my original prop skull)

I did get the prop/stake glued up and some wardrobe done....more pics on that later, thanks for following along.
redg8r


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i can't tell you how happy it makes me to know you're helping out the local library. I found out a few months ago (to my disgust) that all the money from the library fines go streight to the city instead of to the library where it's needed most! 

but enough ranting for now.

this guys looking amazing! Its so wonderful to see that you can make creepy props without the use of blood and guts. he looks awesome enough without it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like those skulls in the ribcage - quite the unique touch


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks fantastic. The skulls in the ribcage are a nice touch. Good luck in the contest.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks awesome! Speaking of tribute/homage pieces, I just finished a 16' Danzig demon skull logo which will be greeting all the TOT's and other vistors above the porch this year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the skulls in the ribcage - great touch. Well done


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking very good. Are you saying the torn skin over the ribcage is paper towel and spray adhesive only?


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I thought it was panty hose?? Hey redg8r can you explain a little more about the spray foam/paper towel/panty hose/ adhesive technique? It looks so cool I've definitely gotta try it out.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking awesome and for a great cause. Well done. Can't wait to see it finished.

PS. Good luck in the competition.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool and unique !!!!!


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Those skulls in the ribcage look awesome!


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, 
I've enjoyed many of your progress threads, just looking to give somethin back.



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Looking very good. Are you saying the torn skin over the ribcage is paper towel and spray adhesive only?





Death Wraith said:


> I thought it was panty hose?? Hey redg8r can you explain a little more about the spray foam/paper towel/panty hose/ adhesive technique? It looks so cool I've definitely gotta try it out.


Sorry for the confusion, I hadn't planned on posting this so I didn't document as well as I should have.

I sprayed the ribs first to give it some tack, then wrapped them individually with paper towels, then re-sprayed to coat the paper in the adhesive to help solidify & wrinkle up the ribs.

I did the same with the panty hose, placed over the ribs, stuffed the skulls and sprayed the adhesive to fill the open weave in the hose, then cut the holes.... I guess the holes could have been cut before spraying, but I was worried I'd ruin the mini skulls.

The adhesive sprays in a fanned web pattern and dries fast and rubbery, I plan on airbrushing all day tomorrow.

BTW, the 3M 90 is pricey, I had extra left over from another project, if $$ is a factor (when is it not?) the 3M 77 is cheaper and sprays in the same pattern. 3M90 is in a green can, 3M77 is red.

Thanks again,
redg8r


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I like this for the ribs as well. Would love to know how to actually get those ribs looking that way (the foam I mean) 

Edit:
Duh - read page 2....... LOL

Sorry Redg8r - so you mean that is all just paper towel bulk for the ribs (with adhesive obviously)?


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Headless said:


> I like this for the ribs as well. Would love to know how to actually get those ribs looking that way (the foam I mean)
> 
> Edit:
> Duh - read page 2....... LOL
> ...


No, sorry,

First was galv wire (18 guage I think, similar to coat hanger wire)
Then "Gap fill foam" 5/8" diameter from the big box store (look in weatherstripping aisle)
Its like a tiny pool noodle in a roll 
Spray adhesive
Then paper towels / toilet paper
Spray adhesive
Hosiery
Spray adhesive
Paint/seal

EDIT, ahh, just noticed you are down under, big box store might not be handy, but you're resourceful down there for sure, I have faith you'll find something similar locally.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Absolutely LOVE this, I'm feeling all creative again now!!! Thanks!

Anna


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love how he's comming along...and now you've inspired me to make a scarecrow of my own!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks redg8r! Now you know that when you create something so cool we all want to know exactly how you did it. LOL.

Great job! And good luck!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: You are sure to WIN! That is an awesome scarecrow and I mean you put the SCARE in it. I always prefer sinister to bloody, but that is just my aesthetic on haunting. The skulls peaking out of the ribs are a stroke of genius. A very creative job and very inspiring.:jol:


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I always prefer sinister to bloody, but that is just my aesthetic on haunting. The skulls peaking out of the ribs are a stroke of genius. A very creative job and very inspiring.:jol:


Me too, for my tot's i dont even use blood.

The skulls were the only way i could figure to tie in the name, kinda like he is holding in the souls.

Thanks so much for the kind words folks.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: The Harvester of Souls!! Duh, to me, I get it! (It doesn't take a shovel to hit me over the head, no sir, I am sharp as a tack!) For me Halloween is about a creepy mood and ghosts and skellys and gravestones and erie music and fun. I really love your idea. I may have to "borrow" your method to do a quick Scarecrow in my yard this year. I am already working on my version of the Prop Challenge's Eliza, so as long as I have the latex and hose going, I may as well make a Harvester too. Thanks for the great idea and I will give credit to you as the mastermind behind the concept!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool looking scarecrow so far. The faces in the ribs really make this piece for me. Good luck on your contest, but I am sure you won't be needing luck.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Man what a day,
Almost done.

Luckily the library sent me an email announcing an extension on the due date now Sunday (tomorrow) by 5

All's left is the plaque and finishing out the stand.
I apologize for not embedding photos, im tired, but here's a slideshow of todays progress....:

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/slideshow/23887532


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh My....He is AWESOME!!!Seriously he is great. I am so impressed. I wish you all the luck in the hauntworld!!! I can't imagine any other scarecrow coming anywhere close to the "HARVESTER", seiously, dude. :jol:


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> .... I may as well make a Harvester too. Thanks for the great idea and I will give credit to you as the mastermind behind the concept!


I'd be honored, I just hope you get good results with it, only extra advice would be prepared to have EVERYTHING stick to you after spraying :jol:



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Oh My....He is AWESOME!!!Seriously he is great. I am so impressed. I wish you all the luck in the hauntworld!!! I can't imagine any other scarecrow coming anywhere close to the "HARVESTER", seiously, dude. :jol:


I appreciate it, all of you here on HF blow my mind, I've been on daily since June, thank goodness we're getting close!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Redg8r??? Are you still here? Go to sleep man! You have a contest to win tomorrow. We here at the forum are all pulling for you. When the contest is over...please post a picture of the completed Harvester. No matter what the contest outcome may be....you are the Winner on the Hauntforum network, and when it comes down to it..who is better to judge a talented haunter/prop maker than the SOURCE? You are the winner, winner, chicken dinner, hands down!!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck! I really like your idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The spider and fly are an inspired touch and gross, too


This is a beautifully done piece, and if it doesn't win, it will only be because the voters are poopyheads:jol:

I totally agree with the "I wanna keep him" sentiment. I'd hate to give up something that wonderfully creepy, too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He is so cool. I love the spider and fly. The kids will love all the added touches.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> and if it doesn't win, it will only be because the voters are poopyheads:jol:


:jol:Roxyblue....I think we both know there are a lot of Poopyheads in this world...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: redg8r...Whatever happened with the Haverster of Souls Scarecrow for the build off? I kept waiting for the other shoe to fall...but so far...nothing.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: redg8r...Whatever happened with the Haverster of Souls Scarecrow for the build off? I kept waiting for the other shoe to fall...but so far...nothing.


The slideshow i posted has finished photos, we delivered him to the library last sunday.
I had trouble finding parking so I had to carry him about a block & you should've seen the looks I was getting from the church crowd on thier way home from service :confuseton:

Voting started last monday and will run thru this thursday ending with the auction and the awards ceremony for the builders.

I'll let ya know how it turns out !!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow..this is the best scarecrow I've ever seen..excellent work.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi guys,

I gotta say, another scarecrow builder who inspired me and likely many of you, the reclusive haunter "pumpkinrot" stated that he wasn't going to be able to participate in his annual scarecrow competition this year.
So with that I wanted to send to the competition a lil something in his name which went inscribed on the back of the harvester's "wood" plaque:







Front






Back






Mounted

Well we did it!







The event was a blast at the library. The auction attendance wasn't very big so the scarecrows all sold for a surprisingly affordable price. Highest bid of the night was $75 for a nice full size monster mud reproduction of "Oogie boogie".

Bidding on mine stalled around $45 so my awesome mother won him back for me for $50!

So the harvester will be in our yard haunt this year!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your mom RULES!

And I can see you're happy to have him for keeps:jol:


----------



## Skarez (Sep 1, 2011)

All I can say is WOW your attention to detail is stunning and all the little things you added made this so much better!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That was a very cool thing for your Mom to do. Just remember it, when Mother's day come around.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He turned out wonderful! I think it's just awesome that your mom ending up being the person to buy him, how cool!! Excellent work!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great work!! He is creepy beautiful!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations! I bet he was glad he got to come home with you too. Scarecrows get comfortable with a place and don't like to leave it. And it's not wise to make a scarecrow angry. And I love that your kids are wearing haunt themed T-shirts. It's never to early to teach them about props.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful work! I'm very happy for you...and your mom rox!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool well done


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Yes my mom is the best, and the source of my creative energy. I hope to be as creative as her one day, She also bid on and won scarecrow made by a local day care center. we set it up proudly on her lawn.

Her yard is all decked out already and i'm still scrambling around on last minute prop ideas.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Your "Harvester O Sorrow" turned out to be one of the best scarecrows I have ever seen. Definitely 'Pumpkin-rottish' in design. (I am also a huge fan of Mr. Rot) I am so happy that you won the contest, Congratulations! Sorry, I missed the slideshow you had posted. I thought about it today that I never saw the finished result, so I had to read back through old posts to find the thread. I did go back and looked through all your pictures of the Harvester's creation. I LOVE the hands and arms, they remind me a bit of Pumpkinhead's body parts. All in all, the Harvester will go down as one of my all time favorites! What a GREAT prop! Thanks again for sharing and inspiring us!


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

That's terrific! Looking forward to the rest of this build!


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, I missed the other pages. The slideshow was great, and I'm glad your mom bought him back for you. Excellent Scarecrow!


----------

